# Slow Motion Milli'n



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

More fun with the camera today. 

Here is some 3/4" hex aluminum at 420 FPS. I am sure some of you can find a few things wrong with the cutter.




There is allot more where that came from.

Any Requests?

Kel


----------



## gbritnell (May 13, 2010)

Hi Kel, it looks like you could use more top angle on the tool. It's peeling of kind of gummy like. What kind of aluminum are you cutting?
gbritnell


----------



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

I am cutting 6061 as far as I know. this was only a test though.

Kel


----------



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

Here is a vid of a 3/8 end mill cutting at 800 RPM.





Kel


----------



## Deanofid (May 13, 2010)

Quite interesting, Kel. The music is nice, too.

Dean


----------



## bentprop (May 13, 2010)

Is it my imagination,or is one of the flutes not cutting?Intriguing to actually see what's happening,makes you aware what a hard job an end mill has to do.


----------



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination,or is one of the flutes not cutting?Intriguing to actually see what's happening,makes you aware what a hard job an end mill has to do.



Hans, I think your right. It could be because the end mill is being held by a cheap Chinese drill chuck.

Kel


----------



## wizardofwood (May 13, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> Here is some 3/4" hex aluminum at 420 FPS.



I read this as a cutting speed of 420 feet per second and wondered how you got your lathe to run so fast.
then realised it is frames per second,


----------



## SAM in LA (May 13, 2010)

Kel,

Great movies.

You have quit an interesting collection.

Is this a V-8?





It sure sounds good.

SAM


----------



## kcmillin (May 13, 2010)

Arent you sneaky Sam. :big: I am working on making a post about them. 

That engine is a v-4. 5/8" bore and 1/2" stroke. I will explain more in my post about them.

Thanks for showing interest.

Kel


----------



## sportandmiah (May 13, 2010)

Those vids are awesome! PM sent.


----------



## miker (May 14, 2010)

Kel, the videos are very interesting. :bow:

What camera are you using to take them?

Rgds.


----------



## kcmillin (May 14, 2010)

miker  said:
			
		

> Kel, the videos are very interesting. :bow:
> 
> What camera are you using to take them?
> 
> Rgds.


The camera is The Casio EX FH20.

Kel


----------



## compressor man (May 15, 2010)

Wow, that endmill movie was really something. Thm: I liked the music, it sounded like something off of Charlie Brown, which always reminds me of my childhood.


----------

